# Guards of Pervigilium - Angels of Vigilance



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Following in the line of the Staff Focus posts myself and Jasonfly have decided to set up a PLog each as motivation to get our armies painted and to get some games played in the process. Now I am a Hobby Butterfly constantly flicking from one project to the next which has led to my current state where I have several incomplete armies for fantasy and a lot of miniatures for 40K that I really need to firstly condense (so one or two armies per system) as well as finish the completion and painting of, also in all my time in the hobby I have based approximately 12 miniatures which definitely needs to change. So the first part of this thread will be talking about the army that I will play in 40K.

I really like Space Marines and more than this I love Forgeworld Mark IV armour, so I figured I'd start fresh and aim to set myself the goal of getting a 1000 Point Army built, painted and based each model sporting the Maximius Power armour, I know from a fluff point of view that this is a rare type of armour and that not many chapters would have access to this, so I purposely decided on a Chapter with a colour scheme and small amount of background to compliment this idea and fairly quickly I decided on the Angels of Vigilance Chapter, a supposed Dark Angels Successor Chapter with little knowledge other than:

"_It is likely that the Angels of Vigilance are at home around the planet Pervigilium as, just following the Horus Heresy, the planet was assaulted by the Dark Angels and the Angels placed a detachment to watch over the ruling caste, lest they stray from the Imperium again_" 

I figured that the Chapter has grown from this point and would have been awarded some wargear and an armoury to continue their watch over the planet so my chapter is born!

Chapter Colours
So first things first test model and colour scheme, lets face it Forgeworld is expensive (more so than GW prices which are high enough to begin with) so I have used an Old Model lying around for my colour scheme 










I'm going with the model on the left and as I have not yet decided on the Company will be making a decision at a later date what company these guys are from and will be painting the Company markings on the right knee's of the models.

So to start this off I'll post up my goal and a few of the rules that myself and Jasonfly will be adhering to as we continue our journey through the hobby (and in my case towards bankruptcy).

The Goal (1000 Point List) 
HQ: Company Master – 125 pts
Artificer Armour, Power Sword, Bolt Pistol

: Command Squad – 245 pts
Apothecary, Revered Standard, 4x Bolt Pistol, 2x Bolter, 3x Combi Plasma
Razorback with Lascannon and Twin Linked Plasmagun

Troops: Scout Squad – 70 pts
Camo Cloaks, 5x Sniper Rifle

Troops: Tactical Squad (5man) – 170 pts
Missile Launcher with Flakk Missiles
Razorback with Lascannon and Twin Linked Plasmagun

Troops: Tactical Squad – 200 pts
Meltagun, Multimelta
Rhino with Dozer Blade

Heavy Support: Predator – 95 pts
Autocannon, 2x Heavy Bolter

Heavy Support: Predator – 95 pts
Autocannon, 2x Heavy Bolter

The Rules

1. I have set myself the goal of "completing" 5 models a week, (from spruce to tabletop quality) 
2. They're our models so we decide what is complete - having said that constructive critique is highly encouraged.
3. My Deadline is Sunday for each week
4. Keep Motivated, this is a motivation thread and as such I will be taking breaks to start or continue existing projects and this will count towards my 5 models a week vow.


The Beginning
So where am I going to be starting with my vow? For my first models I think I will be tackling those scouts, so enter the Forgeworld MKIV Recon Squad



















A few Issues (such as the damaged sniper rifle) but overall everything is in good condition, washed and ready to go so I can start work on these tomorrow for a hopeful completion for Sunday 4th August.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

A very nice start k: So they're not meant to be Imperial Fists? Because I just saw the yellow and assumed that they were until I read your comment that you hadn't decided on a chapter  Well painted, though you might want to perhaps paint one or both of the shoulder pads a different colour, such as white, for a point of contrast. At the moment they're looking a bit monochromatic.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I've decided on a chapter just not the company at the moment, am working on making my own decals for the chapter symbol which is likely to take a bit of time as the chapter symbol is as below and also been planning my Chapter Banner


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking very solid so far! My only complaint is the forgeworld stuff, purely because it makes me jealous and reminds me that I don't have any (yet  )

Haven't played any 6th edition yet, but from what I can see, the list looks solid too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing how this pans out. Are you going to be adding a tabard to every marine like in the color scheme pics?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure yet as I need to figure out how it'll look and have no GS skills except patching finecast


----------

